# EXPROPIACIÓN de ORO



## Muttley (27 Mar 2022)

Lo creéis posible en la práctica? 
A mi me parece que no salvo caso de guerra


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Mar 2022)

Olvídate de la expropiación de lo que no tienes.Piensa en la devaluación de tu empleo-trabajo si tienes,vía eso que llaman inflación y que llevan estudiando los heconomistas siglos y no dan con la solución, es más jodido que los virus,las bacterias y el cáncer juntos.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Mar 2022)

Si es posible, yo mismo tengo apuntados todos los nicks de foreros que han comprado o vendido alguna vez oro por el foro, siempre estoy pendiente del foro para seguir aumentando mi lista.

Calopez ya sabeis que no dudaria en traicionaros y pasar vuestros datos a la inteligencia que en cuestion de minutos sabria donde estais cada uno de vosotros, seria por tanto un trabajo en equipo entre el expropiador, yo y calopez, bueno y las fuerzas de opresion que en ese momento operaran.

Unicamente saco de las listas los que me han comprado o vendido algo a mi, lo hago por tener un pequeño detalle de lealtad.

Los otros con los que no he tenido tratos en la lista estan por si acaso llegado el momento hay que pegar el chivatazo.

No olvidemos que con la inquisicion los chivatos tenian trato preferente con la santa madre iglesia.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Olvídate de la expropiación de lo que no tienes.Piensa en la devaluación de tu empleo-trabajo si tienes,vía eso que llaman inflación y que llevan estudiando los heconomistas siglos y no dan con la solución, es más jodido que los virus,las bacterias y el cáncer juntos.



Yo inflacion o no inflacion no se, pero llevo cosa de un año que me chorrea el dinero por entre los dedos y no se en que cojones se me va.

Una cosa increible que antes no me pasaba, no consigo ahorrar practicamente nada, conforme llega el dinero ya no lo veo mas.

El otro dia me deje 100 euros en pienso, 100 en putancana, ( 50 + 50 ) fui por la tarde y volvi por la noche, estaba tremendisima y se iba de ciudad, 300 en latas y viveres para cuando haga falta que dice el Biden que vamos a pasar hambre, 50 en gasoil, 180 en una cosa que le hizo falta al coche y algo mas me habre dejado en esta semana que ahora ni recuerdo, pues con la tonteria son casi 800 euros que han volado casi sin darme cuenta solo en esta semana y como digo habra mas cosas que ni recuerdo.

Pero es que estoy todas las semanas igual y con la gente que hablo parecido.


----------



## Zbigniew (27 Mar 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo inflacion o no inflacion no se, pero llevo cosa de un año que me chorrea el dinero por entre los dedos y no se en que cojones se me va.
> 
> Una cosa increible que antes no me pasaba, no consigo ahorrar practicamente nada, conforme llega el dinero ya no lo veo mas.
> 
> ...



Bien hecho así no te lo quita Perro Sanche.Disfruta y gastalo


----------



## moromierda (27 Mar 2022)

Yo no maxpleco cumo hay tanto tonto ca cumpra oro e da sus datos riales: nombre, dumeseleo... a cumplitos dasconocedos ca saben quien ires, dunde vives e ca tienis oro. 

aspañoles mocho tonto son. A morocco il oro sa compra descretaminte e sin dar nombres. Utra seudad e pago a billetitos, amego.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Mar 2022)

Que se preocupen los que han comprado en tiendas españolas dando su DNI.

De todos modos, antes de llegar a confiscar oro, el Estado dispone de otros modos más eficaces y sencillos de expoliar a la gente. 

El día que decidan ir a por el oro es que la cosa está realmente mal.


----------



## jaris (27 Mar 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Que se preocupen los que han comprado en tiendas españolas dando su DNI.
> 
> De todos modos, antes de llegar a confiscar oro, el Estado dispone de otros modos más eficaces y sencillos de expoliar a la gente.
> 
> El día que decidan ir a por el oro es que la cosa está realmente mal.



en este caso el gobierno sabe que han comprado oro, pero lo pueden haber vendido, regalado, perdido, se lo han robado, no se acuerdan donde lo escondieron etc.


----------



## Tichy (27 Mar 2022)

jaris dijo:


> en este caso el gobierno sabe que han comprado oro, pero lo pueden haber vendido, regalado, perdido, se lo han robado, no se acuerdan donde lo escondieron etc.



Efectivamente.
"Ese soberano/napoleón que compré en una tienda, lo vendí en efectivo a un particular, por tanto sin factura, por el mismo importe de adquisición, un domingo por la mañana en el mercadillo de la plaza Mayor".
Todo perfectamente legal.


----------



## el mensa (27 Mar 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo no maxpleco cumo hay tanto tonto ca cumpra oro e da sus datos riales: nombre, dumeseleo... a cumplitos dasconocedos ca saben quien ires, dunde vives e ca tienis oro.
> 
> aspañoles mocho tonto son. A morocco il oro sa compra descretaminte e sin dar nombres. Utra seudad e pago a billetitos, amego.



Amego, in tiempos interesantes autosuficiencia mijor que'l oro, disde empizar tircera werrga mondial empesar muchos vicinos a lamer mi culo. Yo esperar con escopeta cargada con postas.

Mi familia istar acuí disde llegada linajes anatólicos EEF hase nuive mil annos, ya cambiar di religión seis veces pir lo minos, d'acuí no sacarnos ni Dios, pirdón, Alá...

Salam malecum.


----------



## frankie83 (27 Mar 2022)

Tichy dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> "Ese soberano/napoleón que compré en una tienda, lo vendí en efectivo a un particular, por tanto sin factura, por el mismo importe de adquisición, un domingo por la mañana en el mercadillo de la plaza Mayor".
> Todo perfectamente legal.



todo muy bonito pero no me parece que funcione así..
En la practica, si tu compraste, no digamos un soberano, porque por eso nadie se va a molestar, pero digamos-- veinte krugerrrands en tienda, y después de unos años te preguntan si los tienes, me imagino que si no los tienes te pediran que pagues iva sobre la ganancia, que podria muy buenamente calcularse imaginando que has vendido a spot, o incluso un spot+algo.


----------



## Orooo (27 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> todo muy bonito pero no me parece que funcione así..
> En la practica, si tu compraste, no digamos un soberano, porque por eso nadie se va a molestar, pero digamos-- veinte krugerrrands en tienda, y después de unos años te preguntan si los tienes, me imagino que si no los tienes te pediran que pagues iva sobre la ganancia, que podria muy buenamente calcularse imaginando que has vendido a spot, o incluso un spot+algo.



No los tengo, los vendí al día siguiente de comprarlos por que me entro miedo "de por si bajaban"


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

Mangar el Oro a la población no es necesario para la UE. Y menos cuando están favoreciendo k la población cubierta sea la centruropeda, k es la zona k ha mangáo siempre al resto en el trile fraternal. El FIAT mamado por los sureños es sólo una ilusión temporal fiat . Pagarés k caerán por su propio peso. La deuda uropeda es una ventaja de poder para los países ricos, no un yugo. Y lo seguirá siendo.

Llevando el euro a cero para difuminar la deuda PIGS y pasar a una CBDC respaldada/linkada al Gold u otro activo monetario escaso, todos los activos no monetarios ajustarían su precio a la nueva coyuntura. Esa es la diferencia entre volcar fiat a un activo monetario sólido o a uno de otro tipo , por mucho k el fiat , mientras dure, distorsione su Valor : K la nueva ancla anulará cualkier expresión fiat...k es la k crea la ilusión para llevar al personal al werto.

Asínnn, incluso "perdonando" las deudas públicas PIGS e incluso las privadas de particulares ...las poblaciones de la Uropozilga no partirán del patrimonio OBJETIVO de sus Rikezas respectivas, pues esa objetividá sólo se dará al aplicar los nuevos ratios entre activos y moneda. Y todos esos activos no monetarios expresados delirantemente en fiat INFINITO deberían ajustarse al circulante del respaldo elegido. Imo, ése será el truco para k los países empufáos asuman gustosos la transición con kakunas, Guerritas y lo k cuadre -: K se creerán, erroneamente, k en el fondo se están enrikeciendo. Y amarrar el nuevo sistema a una nueva ancla distinta de cero - la impresora divide su expresión en cualkier activo entre Infinito - dejará a todo tipo de propietarios en manos de los propietarios DE DINERO.

Esa ventaja ya la están practicando en Centruropa : Mientras imprimen para los pufos PIGS, imprimen también en jugosas subvenciones para k sus ciudadanías norteñas no sufran la inflación necesaria para el Jubileo...con lo k mientras el sur se deja hasta la camisa, ellos pueden seguir acumulando "fichas de la próxima pantalla" .



Más allá de ello, laUropozilga tiene como 10.400 tons en bancos centrales. Todo un patrimonio en esos términos si mundialmente se hiciese necesario.

Alimaña mismo, tiene estimado como el triple de sus 3000 y pico tons oficiales en manos privadas ( eran 9000 en 2019 ).

Primero : Ni por el forro Centruropa va a pagar los pufos PIGS...y acto seguido desplumar a su ciudadanía para respaldar una nueva moneda. Dos veces gilipollas frente a unos PIGS k tienen agarráos de los wevox , ni por el forro. No tiene el menor sentido.

De hecho, ni sikiera serán una vez gilipollas...pues desempufar por hiperimpresión no es un regalo al Sur, sino una himbersión del norte. Expoliarán todo con su Oro.


Definitivamente, no necesitan robar a la población UE con un Oro revalorizado...y mucho menos a la suya.


Asínnn k en cualkier caso , y de kerer ampliar Reservas , creo k podrían hacerlas con Bonos ferpektamente proporcionales y respetuosos con el patrimonio MONETARIO de su población. Y los poseedores de esos activos monetarios , sin la menor obligación, incluso podrían ir volcando parte de su tesorería a esos bonos y constatar k dispondrían del Capital correspondiente para mover en el nuevo sistema, con lo k ambas partes , Estado y población,cumplirían con sus intenciones y espectativas.


----------



## AssGaper (27 Mar 2022)

el oro fisico siempre en B.


----------



## neofiz (27 Mar 2022)

Si llegan a eso ya habrán bajado sueldo a funcionarios "o congelado sus ingresos" , bajado pensiones o "pausado su pago" , robado todas las cuentas corrientes o "reinvertido en el pais" y antes que todo eso pues cosas peores. 

El oro lo mas seguro que puede tener alguien por muy fichado que esté, se esconde y ya porque lo demás ya lo habrán robado.


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

Yo creo k el "no tendrás nada y serás feliz" lleva, akojono mediante, a una RBU k cubrirán con CBDC infinito. Uropa, vanguardia sociocultural global, as usual...y todo OK.

Se venderá en su momento como un "Semox Uropa : puedes SOBREVIVIR de gratix y sin currar". ( Paguita universal ). De coña pa´k los muertitos de jambre uropedos firmen al pie.

La vaina es k cualkier BIEN O SERVICIO más allá de lo k s´estime "superviviencia" se pagará a precio de Oro - y/o maybe Bictoins - . Ese será el truco. Si kieres una chaketa de invierno, unas naik o un aifón...curra , - en un mundo sin curro - vende tu tele , tu amoto o tu alianza...o chupa un par de poyas. La Rikeza personal será estrictamente proporcional a lo k kadakualo vuelke al mercáo.

Cuando el nuevo sistema se defina se caerán las caretas y se matizará toda la panfletada terrorixta k están endiñando a la plebe ...y todo pillará forma.


----------



## OBDC (27 Mar 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Que se preocupen los que han comprado en tiendas españolas dando su DNI.
> 
> De todos modos, antes de llegar a confiscar oro, el Estado dispone de otros modos más eficaces y sencillos de expoliar a la gente.
> 
> El día que decidan ir a por el oro es que la cosa está realmente mal.



No es el oro para cuándo la cosa esta realmente mal?

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

Es un patrón crypto extractivo y la chapa más monolítica del sector - sólo busca conservar y ampliar Rikeza , las aplicaciones se las deja a las shitcoins k despluma constantemente -. Y a Occidente - más bien USA - le vendrá de coña para mitigar el subidón de poder adkisitivo y poder de los BRICS en un escenario ande Rikeza REAL y CAPITAL, manden.

Lo sacarán adelante como kojonex sea.


----------



## juli (27 Mar 2022)

La clave para el Jubileo es k un fiat agonizante se hunda hasta cero...pero NO K MUERA. Una kiebra es desekilibrio - contratos incumplidos, deudas no satisfechas, etc -. La erosión lo va cubriendo todo hasta k se debe nada - al llegar a Cero -.

Tether es el Gas de BTC cuando el fiat no existía en su ecosistema. Inflas BTC ...y el fiat viene ...y el agujero negro de excedente fiat deskokáo empieza a funcionar.

Ls Stable coins son la guarida frente a la volatilidá crypto. Y demanda colosal para un dólar cayendo por el barranco k no kerrían ni los homeless y k busca ese Jubileo hiperimpresionando - con hiperinflación general, no erosionas, te cargas directamente el establishment y la población ...la hiperinflación correspondiente a la hiperimpresión necesaria la necesitas en un "mundo paralelo" hermético a la coñomía Real.

BTC no es un antídoto mágico contra el fiat , esa es la milonga narrativa : Es el fiat en su máxima expresión. De hecho, milimétrica.


----------



## auricooro (27 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Olvídate de la expropiación de lo que no tienes.Piensa en la devaluación de tu empleo-trabajo si tienes,vía eso que llaman inflación y que llevan estudiando los heconomistas siglos y no dan con la solución, es más jodido que los virus,las bacterias y el cáncer juntos.



A ver si encuentran ya la vacuna y esto se acaba


----------



## Tichy (27 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> todo muy bonito pero no me parece que funcione así..
> En la practica, si tu compraste, no digamos un soberano, porque por eso nadie se va a molestar, pero digamos-- veinte krugerrrands en tienda, y después de unos años te preguntan si los tienes, me imagino que si no los tienes te pediran que pagues iva sobre la ganancia, que podria muy buenamente calcularse imaginando que has vendido a spot, o incluso un spot+algo.



Si has comprado 20 krugerrand en tienda dejando todos tus datos, te mereces lo que te pase.
Somos muchos por aquí los que llevamos años aconsejando las monedas pequeñas por ser difícilmente traceables y fácilmente convertibles.
Si a pesar de ello has comprado los krugerrand, siempre puedes alegar en caso de inspección que los has vendido sin plusvalías al día siguiente de la compra, como bien te han señalado.
Naturalmente dicha venta debería ser anterior a las actuales limitaciones de transacciones en efectivo (otra vez punto a favor de napoleones / soberanos / alfonsinas), aunque siempre cabe alegar también el robo o pérdida.
Pero si lo que has comprado son 100 soberanos de uno en uno a lo largo de años, aunque alguno haya sido en tienda es muy dudoso que estés "fichado".


----------



## ewallpro (27 Mar 2022)

Dejémoslo bien claro: Antes harían quita de depósitos que de Oro. Por muy registrado que lo tengan, cualquier bien físico tienen que ir a por él. Los depósitos bancarios? Pues te metes un día en la app de tu banco y tienes 200k, te metes al siguiente y tienes 0 porque te lo han nacionalizado por el bien común.

Tener hoy en día mucha pasta en el banco es más arriesgado que tenerlo en pisos, oro, plata, caballos, conejos, trigo o obras de arte. Que te pueden robar los pisos, los conejos o toda tu cosecha? Claro, y pueden ir y fusilarte, pero desde luego que antes de hacer todo eso, le darían al botoncito y el dinero de todo el mundo pasaría a la cuenta del estado, y no podrías hacer nada.


----------



## moromierda (27 Mar 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Salam malecum.


----------



## neirien (27 Mar 2022)

Pero sí hoy en día casi nadie tiene oro, no merece la pena el esfuerzo


----------



## Conde Duckula (27 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo creéis posible en la práctica?
> A mi me parece que no salvo caso de guerra



Si no se pone freno, pasará antes o después. Primero matarán la moneda física.
Y si aparece otro objeto de cambio, también.


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2022)

El 8 de Septiembre de 1937 el gobierno republicano dicto un decreto por el que obligaba a todos los ciudadanos que entregasen los metales preciosos que tuviesen en su poder, como tributo obligado al Estado, fue un fracaso porque la inmensa mayoria de la gente no hizo ni puto caso, la prueba de ello fue que durante y despues de la GC, todo aquel que tenia metales preciosos pudo ir cambiandolos por alimentos y otros articulos de primea necesidad.
Ahora no creo que se atrevan, la gente esta mucho mas informada y no la engañan como antaño, lo tienen mas facil con apropiarse de sus cuentas bancarias y no se tienen que molestar mucho, por eso cuanto menos tengas en ellas mejor, lo justo para pagar los gastos comunes que todos tenemos y si quieren tambien con cambiar la denominacion pues igualmente, el fiat despues de la GC no valia ni para limpiarse el culo, lo mejor es tener alguna cantidad para seguir viviendo y el resto pues en MP, porque como tengas propiedades te van a sangrar con tantos impuestos, no dicen que para el 2030 no tendremos nada y seremos felices, pues eso


----------



## IvanRios (27 Mar 2022)

ewallpro dijo:


> *Dejémoslo bien claro: Antes harían quita de depósitos que de Oro*. Por muy registrado que lo tengan, cualquier bien físico tienen que ir a por él. Los depósitos bancarios? Pues te metes un día en la app de tu banco y tienes 200k, te metes al siguiente y tienes 0 porque te lo han nacionalizado por el bien común.
> 
> Tener hoy en día mucha pasta en el banco es más arriesgado que tenerlo en pisos, oro, plata, caballos, conejos, trigo o obras de arte. Que te pueden robar los pisos, los conejos o toda tu cosecha? Claro, y pueden ir y fusilarte, pero desde luego que antes de hacer todo eso, le darían al botoncito y el dinero de todo el mundo pasaría a la cuenta del estado, y no podrías hacer nada.



Si eso está del todo claro, es decir, que si se llegase a un punto de querer confiscar metal, las cuentas bancarias ya haría mucho tiempo que habrían saltado por los aires; cosa que en mi opinión muy probablemente suceda.


----------



## Cipotecon (27 Mar 2022)

ewallpro dijo:


> Dejémoslo bien claro: Antes harían quita de depósitos que de Oro. Por muy registrado que lo tengan, cualquier bien físico tienen que ir a por él. Los depósitos bancarios? Pues te metes un día en la app de tu banco y tienes 200k, te metes al siguiente y tienes 0 porque te lo han nacionalizado por el bien común.
> 
> Tener hoy en día mucha pasta en el banco es más arriesgado que tenerlo en pisos, oro, plata, caballos, conejos, trigo o obras de arte. Que te pueden robar los pisos, los conejos o toda tu cosecha? Claro, y pueden ir y fusilarte, pero desde luego que antes de hacer todo eso, le darían al botoncito y el dinero de todo el mundo pasaría a la cuenta del estado, y no podrías hacer nada.



Y sin llegar al robo tan evidente de dar al botóncito, antes de llegar a eso te suniran los impuestos a los pisos, a la tenencia de caballos, cria de conejos, siempre de cosechas….. porque todo eso es evidente que lo tienes y no lo puedes esconder. 
¿a que te sonaría ridiculo un impuesto por la tenencia de oro físico?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Mar 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y sin llegar al robo tan evidente de dar al botóncito, antes de llegar a eso te suniran los impuestos a los pisos, a la tenencia de caballos, cria de conejos, siempre de cosechas….. porque todo eso es evidente que lo tienes y no lo puedes esconder.
> ¿a que te sonaría ridiculo un impuesto por la tenencia de oro físico?



Así es, solamente irán a por el oro en caso de desesperación total.

Antes cometerán otros atropellos como subir el IBI en el porcentaje que les salga de las pelotas (ahí los propietarios no tienen escapatoria), inventarse toda clase de "impuestos verdes" por el bien del planeta, sangrar a los autónomos hasta su exterminio total, e incluso "pagar" a los funcivagos con bonos del Estado.

Vamos a ver de todo.


----------



## AMP (27 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Lo creéis posible en la práctica?
> A mi me parece que no salvo caso de guerra



Orden Ejecutiva 6102 - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

"Había cubos de piedras preciosas": la confesión inédita sobre el tesoro republicano del Vita

Para un "progresista", sea del país que sea, todo es posible y todo está justificado. Ya sabes, "es por tu bien".


----------



## ewallpro (27 Mar 2022)

Cipotecon dijo:


> Y sin llegar al robo tan evidente de dar al botóncito, antes de llegar a eso te suniran los impuestos a los pisos, a la tenencia de caballos, cria de conejos, siempre de cosechas….. porque todo eso es evidente que lo tienes y no lo puedes esconder.
> ¿a que te sonaría ridiculo un impuesto por la tenencia de oro físico?



Lo peor de esa posible medida (impuesto al oro físico) es que estaría bien vista por el populacho, puesto que el 95% o más no tiene oro físico como inversión...

Todo es suponer, evidentemente antes que ponerse a hacer quitas de depósitos como se habla mucho en este foro, pondrían o subirian impuestos a todo el mundo que tenga algo.


----------



## Don Pascual (27 Mar 2022)

El oro vale mierda al lado de una lata de fabada cuando llevas dos días sin comer.


----------



## alas97 (27 Mar 2022)

lo que si me preocupa es cuando el gobierna empiece a pedir que los dueños de coches entreguen la mitad de la gasofa que compran para los electrógenos de bankia o la moncloa.

lo veo venir.


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2022)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Así es, solamente irán a por el oro en caso de desesperación total.
> 
> Antes cometerán otros atropellos como subir el IBI en el porcentaje que les salga de las pelotas (ahí los propietarios no tienen escapatoria), inventarse toda clase de "impuestos verdes" por el bien del planeta, sangrar a los autónomos hasta su exterminio total, e incluso "pagar" a los funcivagos con bonos del Estado.
> 
> Vamos a ver de todo.



Por eso he dicho anteriormente, que no hay que tener propiedades, porque como bien a dicho usted nos comeran con los impuestos


----------



## asqueado (27 Mar 2022)

Don Pascual dijo:


> El oro vale mierda al lado de una lata de fabada cuando llevas dos días sin comer.




Pues esa mierda que dice usted que es el oro o la plata, sin ella no podria comer esa lata de fabada, o es que se la iban a regalar


----------



## Chino Negro (27 Mar 2022)

Antes prefiero que me pongan la eutanasia


----------



## qbit (27 Mar 2022)

Con esta gentuza es posible todo. Es más, ya lo hicieron en EE.UU., así que no sería la primera vez que pasa.


----------



## Muttley (27 Mar 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Con esta gentuza es posible todo. Es más, ya lo hicieron en EE.UU., así que no sería la primera vez que pasa.



Echa un vistazo al vídeo y vuelve a comentar 
Se explica en que consistió exactamente


----------



## OBDC (28 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Echa un vistazo al vídeo y vuelve a comentar
> Se explica en que consistió exactamente



Porque consideras que puedes "ordenar" al conforero a que haga lo que te interesa? No dijo lo que tú esperabas o querías?


Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## L'omertá (28 Mar 2022)

Pueden y pasará.


----------



## Gusman (28 Mar 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Pueden y pasará.



El tema no es si pasará, sino cuando...


----------



## Muttley (28 Mar 2022)

OBDC dijo:


> Porque consideras que puedes "ordenar" al conforero a que haga lo que te interesa? No dijo lo que tú esperabas o querías?
> 
> 
> Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.



Está comentando sin ver el vídeo que se comparte en el mensaje que abre.
Opinar sin ver….pues queda un poco cojo. 
Cómo opinar sobre el tortazo de Will Smith en los Oscar sin ver la secuencia.
Por supuesto que opine lo que quiera, lo que no sé es si necesita tras 34000 mensajes, que alguien como tú le saque la cara si se ha sentido ofendido/atacado.
Sabes si se ha sentido ofendido por “esa orden”? 
Si es asi…
Por qué consideras que debes ser tú quien le defienda? Le consideras un forero sin argumentos propios? Le has seguido y te ha dado esa impresión de debilidad e indefensión?

Yo considero a @qbit un tío serio y capaz y seguro que si tiene algo que decir ya lo dirá como hace siempre. 
Que ya llevamos hablando en el foro desde hace muchos años de unos cuantos temas. 
Otra cosa es que sea del Madrij


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (28 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Está comentando sin ver el vídeo que se comparte en el mensaje que abre.
> Opinar sin ver….pues queda un poco cojo.
> Cómo opinar sobre el tortazo de Will Smith en los Oscar sin ver la secuencia.
> Por supuesto que opine lo que quiera, lo que no sé es si necesita tras 34000 mensajes, que alguien como tú le saque la cara si se ha sentido ofendido/atacado.
> ...



Don't feed the troll


----------



## OBDC (28 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Está comentando sin ver el vídeo que se comparte en el mensaje que abre.
> Opinar sin ver….pues queda un poco cojo.
> Cómo opinar sobre el tortazo de Will Smith en los Oscar sin ver la secuencia.
> Por supuesto que opine lo que quiera, lo que no sé es si necesita tras 34000 mensajes, que alguien como tú le saque la cara si se ha sentido ofendido/atacado.
> ...



Pues la verdad que en este post se nota que te sientes por encima de él ya que te licencias por tu propio medio a valorar al compañero o recriminar que no vea tu video. Si es serio o no eso lo sabrá el. 
Juzgar para los jueces y Dios, que dudo que sea una de tus profesiones.

Siempre quise saber si puedo molestar aún mas a los gilipollas de lo que ya los molesto. Fervoroso adorador y gran maestro del Credo del Meteorito Purificador.


----------



## estupeharto (28 Mar 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> ....
> Otra cosa es que sea del Madrij



Ehhhhhhh ehhhhhh


----------



## Barruno (28 Mar 2022)

Georradar barato amegoh


----------



## xavik (29 Mar 2022)

Mientras no haya patrón oro no hay de qué preocuparse.


----------



## vic252525 (29 Mar 2022)

amego ejtamos en guerra, bujero en suelo manda


----------



## qbit (1 Abr 2022)

Muttley dijo:


> Está comentando sin ver el vídeo que se comparte en el mensaje que abre.
> Opinar sin ver….pues queda un poco cojo.
> Cómo opinar sobre el tortazo de Will Smith en los Oscar sin ver la secuencia.
> Por supuesto que opine lo que quiera, lo que no sé es si necesita tras 34000 mensajes, que alguien como tú le saque la cara si se ha sentido ofendido/atacado.
> ...



Ciertamente no vi el vídeo. Tengo una lista de vídeos pendientes. Suelo preferir leer tochos. Recordé la jugadita de Roosevelt y la de Nixon. Ahora veo el vídeo.


----------

